# Q school



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Myself and some golf partners were sitting at the 19th hole. One of the guys is a die hard Tiger Woods supporter. On the TV screen was the 4th round of Q School. We had to bring it up to Woody's fan that prior to this week, we did not think, that for the year, that Woody did not play well enough to earn his card if had to go through Q-School. Well, you can imagine the fire works from Woody's fan. :laugh:

On a fun note, we are playing in a short game competition. We just finished the putting part, and yours truly is in 3rd place out of 21 entries. Next up is the chipping portion, to be followed by 20, and 40 yard pitch shots tomorrow. I have to tell you that if you ever get a chance to play in one of these short game competitions, you have to do it. They are a gas. If your home course does not offer one, then get them to change their minds. They can make $$$ of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Myself and some golf partners were sitting at the 19th hole. One of the guys is a die hard Tiger Woods supporter. On the TV screen was the 4th round of Q School. We had to bring it up to Woody's fan that prior to this week, we did not think, that for the year, that Woody did not play well enough to earn his card if had to go through Q-School. Well, you can imagine the fire works from Woody's fan. :laugh:
> 
> On a fun note, we are playing in a short game competition. We just finished the putting part, and yours truly is in 3rd place out of 21 entries. Next up is the chipping portion, to be followed by 20, and 40 yard pitch shots tomorrow. I have to tell you that if you ever get a chance to play in one of these short game competitions, you have to do it. They are a gas. If your home course does not offer one, then get them to change their minds. They can make $$$ of it. :thumbsup:


 I don't know the rules for Q school other than you have to be darn good, but to return to Q school I believe that any card member can. if my memory is correct to maintain your card you have to be in the top, I think, 150 for money or have won two or three majors a year.:dunno:


----------

